# medical issues



## rohmanns (Jul 20, 2009)

has anyone exerienced any problems with the presense of red blood cells in urine sample?


----------



## Snathico (May 9, 2009)

*Re- blood cells*



rohmanns said:


> has anyone exerienced any problems with the presense of red blood cells in urine sample?



hey,

I'd advice you to do further tests e.g check full urine MCS and your kidney fuction for starters!


----------

